

Dear AppSumo: Please Stop Running Ads Like This - ig1
http://twitpic.com/8k1qgc/full

======
cmer
Yup. AppSumo is reminding me more and more of Don Lapre.

Even their non-make-a-million deals over-promise. Just give me the story
straight, cut the bullshit.

EDIT: Don Lapre was convicted of fraud. I am _not_ implying that at all. I'm
just saying that some of AppSumo's copy reminds me of the Lapre's
infomercials.

------
meeech
a Dear AppSumo is unlikely to change anything. It's all numbers - as long as
ads like that convert, they will keep running them. much like email spam - it
still seems to work, otherwise it wouldn't exist.

